# هل هم سبعين أم اثنين وسبعين!!!!!!!!!!!



## oda man (26 ديسمبر 2009)

1 وَبَعْدَ ذَلِكَ عَيَّنَ الرَّبُّ سَبْعِينَ آخَرِينَ أَيْضاً وَأَرْسَلَهُمُ اثْنَيْنِ اثْنَيْنِ أَمَامَ وَجْهِهِ إِلَى كُلِّ مَدِينَةٍ وَمَوْضِعٍ حَيْثُ كَانَ هُوَ مُزْمِعاً أَنْ يَأْتِيَ. لوقا الاصحاح 10  ( ترجمة سميث وفاندايك )


1 وبعد ذلك عين الرب أيضا اثنين وسبعين آخرين، وأرسلهم اثنين اثنين، ليسبقوه إلى كل مدينة ومكان كان على وشك الذهاب إليه.لوقا الاصحاح 10 ( ترجمة كتاب الحياة )

1 وبعد ذلك اختار الرب يسوع اثنين وسبعين آخرين، وأرسلهم اثنين اثنين يتقدمونه إلى كل مدينة أو موضع عزم أن يذهب إليه.لوقا الاصحاح 10  ( ترجمة الاخبار السارة )

1 وبعد ذلك، أقام الرب اثنين وسبعين تلميذا آخرين، وأرسلهم اثنين اثنين يتقدمونه إلى كل مدينة أو مكان أوشك هو أن يذهب إليه.لوقا الاصحاح 10 ( ترجمة اليسوعية )

هل عين الرب سبعين أم اثنين وسبعين ؟
ولماذا هذا الاختلاف في التراجم مع ان الاصحاح واحد والايه واحده والكتاب واحد ( لوقا )؟


----------



## الحقيقة والحق (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*الاصح هو سبعين رسولا وليس اثنين وسبعين ..

الترجمات ليست معصومه .. حينما تواجه اختلاف يكون خطأ بالترجمة وبالتالي ترجع للاصل اليوناني :

ebdomhkonta
hebdomekonta
heb-dom-ay'-kon-tah
from ebdomoV - hebdomos 1442 and a modified form of deka - deka 1176; seventy:--seventy, three score and ten.

فعندي مثلا التفسير التطبيعي مثلا للكتاب المقدس يقول انه ارسل اثنين وسبعين ..
ولكن في تفسير الايه يقول انه ارسل سبعين مشكلين من خمسه وثلاثين فريقا ارسلهم اثنين اثنين ..

35*2 = 70*


----------



## oda man (26 ديسمبر 2009)

الحقيقة والحق قال:


> *الاصح هو سبعين رسولا وليس اثنين وسبعين ..*
> 
> *الترجمات ليست معصومه .. حينما تواجه اختلاف يكون خطأ بالترجمة وبالتالي ترجع للاصل اليوناني :*
> 
> ...


ألا يعد هذا تحريفا
ولما كان الاصح هو سبعين فقط لماذا لم يتم تعديل باقي التراجم ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 ديسمبر 2009)

oda man قال:


> ألا يعد هذا تحريفا
> ولما كان الاصح هو سبعين فقط لماذا لم يتم تعديل باقي التراجم ؟




*يا عزيزى

ابسطها لك

الحقيقة انهم 72 ولكن كتبوا فى الأصل اليونانى 70 تقريبيا

اما عن سؤالك انه تحريف
لا عزيزى حاشا 


هناك ترجمات تسمى ترجمات تفسيرية للكتاب المقدس وهى التى انت اتيت بها وقالت انها 72 رسول


فالإثنان لم يخطئا

هذا كتب العدد بدون تقريب 
والآخر كتب العدد بتقريب

ما المشكلة فى ذلك

لاحظ انك تتكلم عن ترجمات
لكن التحريف فى الأصول

والأصل يقول 70 وهم فعلا 70 تقريبا

ما المشكلة فى ذلك ؟؟
*​


----------



## الحقيقة والحق (26 ديسمبر 2009)

oda man قال:


> ألا يعد هذا تحريفا
> ولما كان الاصح هو سبعين فقط لماذا لم يتم تعديل باقي التراجم ؟


*
ان كنت تعتبر هذا تحريفا فسوف اقيم عليك الحجة من قرانك العربي وترجمتة للانجليزية ما رائك ؟*


----------



## oda man (26 ديسمبر 2009)

molka molkan قال:


> *يا عزيزى*​
> 
> *ابسطها لك*​
> *الحقيقة انهم 72 ولكن كتبوا فى الأصل اليونانى 70 تقريبيا*​
> ...


 
انت تقول انهم 72
والحقيقة والحق يقول ان الاصح 70
أما موضوع التقريب هذا فلا يصح في كتاب مقدس
ومن الذي له الصلاحيه ان يقوم بتقريب رقم في الكتاب المقدس هل انت او انا لا ياسيدي
ولماذا فكرة التقريب من الاساس ؟
ولماذا ايضا لم يتم التقريب ليكون الرقم مثلا 75 وليس 70؟
وبالنسبه لان هذا في الترجمات وليس في النص الاصلي فهل كل من يقوم بقرائة الانجيل ممن لا يعرفون سوي العربية سيعرفون ان النص الاصلي يدل علي انهم سبعين ؟


----------



## الحقيقة والحق (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*هذه اسماء الرسل السبعين :

1-القديس مرقس الرسول
2-برنابا
3- لوقا
4-متياس
5-يوسف ( الملقب برسابا )
6-كليوباس
7-اسطفانوس
8-فيلبس
9- بورخورس
10- نيكانور
11- تيمون
12- برميناس
13- نيقولاس
14-القديس حنانيا الرسول
15-لعازر حبيب الرب
16-اندرونيكوس
17- يونياس
18- ارسطوبولس
19- القديس فريسكا
20- يهوذا
21- سلوانس
22- اولمباس
23- تيطس
24- اغابوس
25- فورس
26- كاربوس
27- ابفراس
28- ابفرودتس
29- مناسون
30- امبلياس
31- اوريانوس
32-سمعان الدباغ
33-استاخيس
34- ابولس
35- ابينوس
36-هيروديون
37-قدراطس
38-اسنيكريتس
39-فليغون
40-غايس الرسول
41-استرخس
42-افتيخوس
43-سمعان كلوبا
44-القديس مناين
45-هرماس
46-لينس
47-كوارتس
48-بتروباس
49-ريناس الناموسى
50-سوستانيس
51-فليمون
52-ارخبس
53-انتيباس
54-ترتيوس
55-لوكيوس القيروانى
56-انيسيفورس
57-تيخيكوس
58-نركيسوس
59-اخائيكوس
60-ارتيماس
61-بوديس
62- تروفيموس
63- سوسيباترس
64-فرتوناتوس
65-نيريوس
66-ارسطوس
67-اكيلا
68-الكسندروس
69- روفس
70-ياسون *


----------



## oda man (26 ديسمبر 2009)

الحقيقة والحق قال:


> *ان كنت تعتبر هذا تحريفا فسوف اقيم عليك الحجة من قرانك العربي وترجمتة للانجليزية ما رائك ؟*


حجة ايه 
احنا هنا في القسم المسيحي
في القسم المسيحي
في القسم المسيحي
في القسم المسيحي
هل اكررها مرة اخري
وهل هذا هو ردك الذي قدرت عليه
شكرا لك ولتدع المجال لمن هم أقدر منك في الرد


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 ديسمبر 2009)

> انت تقول انهم 72
> والحقيقة والحق يقول ان الاصح 70


*
هل قرأت ما كتبته لك ام انك تكتب ولا تقرأ ما نكتب نحن  ؟؟؟

ألم تقرأ
*
*الحقيقة انهم 72 ولكن كتبوا فى الأصل اليونانى 70 تقريبيا

اما عن سؤالك انه تحريف
لا عزيزى حاشا 


هناك ترجمات تسمى ترجمات تفسيرية للكتاب المقدس وهى التى انت اتيت بها وقالت انها 72 رسول


فالإثنان لم يخطئا

هذا كتب العدد بدون تقريب 
والآخر كتب العدد بتقريب

ما المشكلة فى ذلك

لاحظ انك تتكلم عن ترجمات
لكن التحريف فى الأصول

والأصل يقول 70 وهم فعلا 70 تقريبا

ما المشكلة فى ذلك ؟؟
* 


> أما موضوع التقريب هذا فلا يصح في كتاب مقدس



*بدأنا اسلوب غير معتبر فى النقاش

من انت حتى تقول لا يصح ؟؟

*


> ومن الذي له الصلاحيه ان يقوم بتقريب رقم في الكتاب المقدس هل انت او انا لا ياسيدي



*ولا انا ولا انت ( يدو انك لم تفهم الى الآن ) 
الذى قام بالتقريب هو كاتب الإنجيل نفسه لوقا نفسه

وليس انا ولا انت ولوقا كاتب بالروح القدس

هل فهمت ؟

*


> ولماذا فكرة التقريب من الاساس ؟



*لو قلت لى الآن لماثا فكرة التقريب موجودة اقول لك لماذا هى هنا !*
*
*


> ولماذا ايضا لم يتم التقريب ليكون الرقم مثلا 75 وليس 70؟


*
اية اللى بتقوله دة ؟؟

هم 72 وتم تقريبهم الى 70
وكما تعرف ان طالما الرقم لم يصل الى الرقم 5 يحسب بالناقص

هل تعرف الرياضيات ؟؟

*


> وبالنسبه لان هذا في الترجمات وليس في النص الاصلي فهل كل من يقوم بقرائة الانجيل ممن لا يعرفون سوي العربية سيعرفون ان النص الاصلي يدل علي انهم سبعين ؟



*يا عزيزى لأنك غير مسيحى تسأل هذا السؤال

هناك كتب أخرى انت لم تسمع عنها فيها كل التفاصيل هذة

رجاء ركز فى سؤالك ولا تنسى فى اى قسم نحن نتحاور !

*
​


----------



## kemonet91 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

oda man قال:


> 1 وَبَعْدَ ذَلِكَ عَيَّنَ الرَّبُّ سَبْعِينَ آخَرِينَ أَيْضاً وَأَرْسَلَهُمُ اثْنَيْنِ اثْنَيْنِ أَمَامَ وَجْهِهِ إِلَى كُلِّ مَدِينَةٍ وَمَوْضِعٍ حَيْثُ كَانَ هُوَ مُزْمِعاً أَنْ يَأْتِيَ. لوقا الاصحاح 10  ( ترجمة سميث وفاندايك )
> 
> 
> 1 وبعد ذلك عين الرب أيضا اثنين وسبعين آخرين، وأرسلهم اثنين اثنين، ليسبقوه إلى كل مدينة ومكان كان على وشك الذهاب إليه.لوقا الاصحاح 10 ( ترجمة كتاب الحياة )
> ...



يا اخى نحن لدينا مخطوطات والمخطوطة الاساسية تقول انهم سبعين وها هى





اظن هذا ابلغ رد​


----------



## My Rock (26 ديسمبر 2009)

يُنقل الى الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية


----------



## My Rock (26 ديسمبر 2009)

عجباً على هذه العقول التي تعترض على ترجمات و ليس أصول
الأصل اليوناني ينقل 70 رسول وهو الصحيح.
راجع من هم ال _70 رسول_ ( كتاب )
يُغلق لتفاهة الإعتراض و عدم رُقيه لمستوى الحوار و أصوله


----------

